# Black Throat Monitor



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Has anyone kept a black throat before, hows the experience? ALso anyone have pics of there Blacks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

From the net


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you've got the room, blackthroats rule! They can get huge but are a very laid back monster. I've had a couple and worked with lots more and have never seen one that wouldn't eventually tame down and get chill. Here's a pic of a huge fat beast a friend of mine used to own.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

that thing is huge


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yah, Ive been to that store prehistoric pets down in fountian vally california, they have some hugggge monitors water,crocidile,rhino iguana and some huge snakes including a 2 head kingsnake.

They also have alot of huge pacus and red tail cats in a pond right when u walk in and some HUGEEEE galapagos tortoises. Great store to visit.

I was just curious of anyone here owns one.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> If you've got the room, blackthroats rule! They can get huge but are a very laid back monster. I've had a couple and worked with lots more and have never seen one that wouldn't eventually tame down and get chill. Here's a pic of a huge fat beast a friend of mine used to own.
> [snapback]1181834[/snapback]​


Wow.... I have never seen on that size before. Pretty impressive.

How heavy is he?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

is this what you mean there buddie.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

jan said:


> Wow.... I have never seen on that size before. Pretty impressive.
> 
> How heavy is he?
> [snapback]1182950[/snapback]​


Never had it on a scale but it was HEAVY! Too fat though, it was put on a diet shortly after that pic was taken. Outstanding animal, I hate to use the term dog tame but that was as close it as you'll find.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Yah, Ive been to that store prehistoric pets down in fountian vally california, they have some hugggge monitors water,crocidile,rhino iguana and some huge snakes including a 2 head kingsnake.
> 
> They also have alot of huge pacus and red tail cats in a pond right when u walk in and some HUGEEEE galapagos tortoises. Great store to visit.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome store. Bought my snake there.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Just do a research...
And if you really are very very interested in them, i can give you all the info you need.

Carnivoro


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Just got one this morning!
Will try to get pics up soon


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I think BoomerSub has one.........but I can't remember though....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Wisdom16 said:


> I think BoomerSub has one.........but I can't remember though....
> [snapback]1191327[/snapback]​


He has a black rough neck that I know of, I don't think he has a blackthroat too.


----------

